# Obligatory Welcome Forum Post :p



## rockinruby (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. Cosmetics and music addict. 'Nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you're all well. x


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## teeezyy (Apr 10, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## n_c (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## marusia (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!!


----------

